# CubingUSA Southeast Championship 2018



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 25, 2018)

CubingUSA Southeast Championship 2018 has been announced!

See our WCA Website for more information.

The competition will be on April 13-15 in Athens, Georgia at the Classic Center.
The competitor limit is 200 and the registration fee is $50, so register soon to claim your spot.

We will be holding the following events:
3x3x3 (4 Rounds)
2x2x2 (3 Rounds)
4x4x4 (2 Rounds)
5x5x5 (2 Rounds)
6x6x6 (2 Rounds)
7x7x7 (2 Rounds)
3x3x3 Blindfolded (2 Rounds)
3x3x3 Fewest Moves (mean of 3)
3x3x3 One-Handed (2 Rounds)
3x3x3 With Feet (2 Rounds)
Clock (2 Rounds)
Megaminx (2 Rounds)
Pyraminx (3 Rounds)
Skewb (2 Rounds)
Square-1 (2 Rounds)
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Multi-Blind

So no matter what your favorite event is, you have a chance to compete in it and try to qualify for CubingUSA Nationals in other events.

More Announcements are soon to come.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 25, 2018)

aww... you changed your avatar.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 25, 2018)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Southeast Championship is announced!
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SEChamp2018





TipsterTrickster said:


> Wonder when north east will be announced, also are you Chris Tran?





Underwatercuber said:


> That’s Jacob Ambrose I believe. 4Chan is chris trans username iirc





TipsterTrickster said:


> Ok thanks I was looking to show him something. (The photo threw me off)





Competition Cuber said:


> aww... you changed your avatar.



IDK if related, but this is hilarious.


----------

